
Does $60,000 make you middle-class or wealthy on Planet Earth? - SQL2219
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/08/20/does-make-you-middle-class-or-wealthy-planet-earth/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.821d37bc66b3
======
cfitz
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17843339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17843339)

